# last remaining relative visa - current waiting time



## Mykal (Nov 30, 2011)

I live in Australia and am an Australian citizen. I have sponsored my brother in the UK in his application for a last remaining relative visa. His application has been approved but we have now been told that the current waiting estimate is TEN AND A HALF YEARS!!!!!!!

This is after we've previously been given estimates of 9 - 12 months.

The bottom line here is that these visas only seem to exist in theory. In the politically volatile area of Australian immigration policy a time frame of 10 years is meaningless. It might as well be 100 years. 

This of course didn't stop these crooks from banking the hefty fees before telling us about the 10 year waiting time.

We're now looking at other visa options. Obviously we would have done this before if we'd known that last remaining relative visas don't actually exist in any real sense. Will also be writing to my local MP for what it's worth.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

These visas exist and have always had a long wait. The DIAC web site has the waiting times and has said 10+ years for as long as I have been looking at the since 2006! 

Not much your MP can do, the immigration minister sets the rules and they were set a long time ago before you applied. They have caps on the number of each visa type they give out each year and when this is reached they dont issue any more until the next financial year. There are a lot of people applying for it each year, many many more than they issue so a queue is formed and you wait your turn along with everyone else.

He should have applied onshore and would have been granted a bridging visa but hey ho.


----------



## RakeshPatel (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Mykal,

For which visa sub class you applied ? 115 ?

for my parents I applied , following AUS Queue calculator says it will take 22 Years to get PR for my parents.
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/qcalc/QDateAnswer.do

par year only 700 Pr they give to parents. if you pay 40000 $ then faster.

Thanks
RakeshPatel




Mykal said:


> I live in Australia and am an Australian citizen. I have sponsored my brother in the UK in his application for a last remaining relative visa. His application has been approved but we have now been told that the current waiting estimate is TEN AND A HALF YEARS!!!!!!!
> 
> This is after we've previously been given estimates of 9 - 12 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## mshboy1 (Apr 27, 2012)

*mshboy1*

Hi Mate,

I have exactly the same issue to bring over my brother, did you find any other solution?

Cheers,







Mykal said:


> I live in Australia and am an Australian citizen. I have sponsored my brother in the UK in his application for a last remaining relative visa. His application has been approved but we have now been told that the current waiting estimate is TEN AND A HALF YEARS!!!!!!!
> 
> This is after we've previously been given estimates of 9 - 12 months.
> 
> ...


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Shel

Can u plz elaborate this bridge visa thing plz? If someone gets his parents/relatives to australia on tourist visa, and then apply for this aged parent visa, will that person get a bridge visa till the time he gets the visa he applied for?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes but the whole time they are on the bridging visa, 10+ years. They are not entitled to medicare, state welfare and pensions and have no work rights. Given elderly people would need these things more frequently it is not often a good idea unless they have substantial income or savings elsewhere.
You should also be aware that many people from HR countries are given a 'no further stay' condition on their tourist visa. Which means they can not apply for any visa onshore and get a bridging visa.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Actually 10 years + is the actual waiting time if u check DIAC website, not sure where you got the idea it would take 12 months??? in reality it actually takes more than 15 Years. 

I honestly think these laws in regarding to parents & last relatives are cruel, i mean imagine ur parents having to wait for 15 - 22 years to immigrate with you , plus they have the family balance program which makes it pretty much impossible for vast majority to bring in their parents. 

There are countless of tragic stories of people's parents dying while waiting for the visa. Some people even had to abandon australia just for their parents..The system is made in such a cruel way that its pretty much hopeless for most to bring in one's parents.

I hope in the future the laws change, if immigrants can put pressure on the government to change these laws.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

RakeshPatel said:


> Hi Mykal,
> 
> For which visa sub class you applied ? 115 ?
> 
> ...


How did u apply for ur parents 115 BEFORe u get a visa grant ???????????????????????????? & even if u have visa grant how did u apply before living 2 years in australia?????????????????????? plz explain it will help us know


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Whilst I agree it is not fair who do you suggest pays for all of these aging parents who want or need to live with their children? The Australian Government and taxpayers? Its not as cheap or simple as it appears to fund medicare, care needs and welfare for all of the people that would need it being elderly.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

_shel said:


> Whilst I agree it is not fair who do you suggest pays for all of these aging parents who want or need to live with their children? The Australian Government and taxpayers? Its not as cheap or simple as it appears to fund medicare, care needs and welfare for all of the people that would need it being elderly.


Many country they do this they allow u to bring parent, but they don't give social security & medical. if one is willing to pay for his own parents wellfare waht is the problem why make it that oh the government has to take care of them it makes no sense i am sure no one wants nanny state to take care of their parents. if u cannot afford to bring ur parents then too bad that how it should be...so what is the problem in austtralia. say they make u wait 5 years max not 22 year but under 1 strict condition that ur parent visa will not allow them to receive welfare or free healthcare, they r not paying tax why should they take care of them. solution v simple many country they do this. also no citizenship track for Parents visa only PR.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

So tell me in your knowledge which countries with a welfare state deny welfare & medical care to permenant residents and citizens?


----------



## aussie_redback (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello everyone,
Need your advice and guidance,
My name is Emily I was born in China, and after my son [born in China] became man started work in IT in Beijing, my husband and I came to Australia to start new life. My son stayed back in China to finish training and was to follow later. 
I applied and was granted Australian permanent citizenship, my husband did not apply, [I love Australia] however my husband later left me and returned to China and moved in with son, later divorcing me. I have been trying to make a life here every since. Last year my son’s father died, and I applied for my son to come to Australia to be with me his only living family [applied using a 115 visa application] he has no other family in China and as I said was to join us in Australia until his sick father came back to China to die. 
Currently, it’s been a year since I sponsored him via Aust Dept of Immigration Shanghai, [They NEVER respond to any phone calls or txts e-mails etc] and I’m still awaiting Capping and queuing information 
Question, can anyone help me by telling me is there any way to ‘hurry up’ his application for its normally the other way around with a child or children trying to get parent/s out, there seems to be NO info regarding ‘an only parent [Aussie PC] getting their only sibling out to join them and in time care for them I’m 60. 
Thank you,
Emily


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

There is no way to speed up the process. There is a very long queue and you have to simply wait your turn. But if your son is an IT professional why does he not apply for skilled migration it is much quicker.


----------



## AArshad (Apr 24, 2012)

I really think the Aus mingration system totally disregards family -- for goodness sake before a wait of ten years is over the parents are going to be dead! Frankly speaking many children would love to have their aged parents living with them over in Oz without care about welfare and medicare. The Australian policy makers should realise that by immigrants having their family (parents or siblings) over here without waiting for a lifetime, they would have a happier, more devoted and settled population of immigrants. A holiday destination is beautiful and you love being there, but your heart is where your home is and home is made up of people. US and Canada allow for relatives to be sponsored, i think Oz should also do so (I mean at a shorter waiting time).


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

How do you compare these states to each other! US doesn't have a welfare state as Australia has. Canadian waiting time are even longer than Australian.. What are you talking about?

While I understand the desire to bring family over, I want my patents here as well. With the welfare system in Australia I fully understand governmental position.


----------

